

Tell HN: Land of Lisp's Barski M.D. speaking about Clojure (11/18 DC area) - fogus

Conrad Barski M.D., author of "Land of Lisp" (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1593272812) will be giving a talk entitled "Land of Lisp: The Clojure-ish Parts" at the National Capital Area Clojure Users Group (CAPCLUG) on November 18, 2010 at 6:15 pm.  The meeting will be held at 12021 Sunset Hills Road Suite 400, Reston, VA.  Pizza and drinks are provided as part of the admission cost of $0.00 USD (i.e. it's free of course).<p>The talk will be followed by mingle time whereby you can talk to programmers interested (and at times well versed in) Clojure, Common Lisp, Scheme, Ruby, Java, and the Kent Recursive Calculator.  If we're lucky we'll see a live performance of the hit single, "Land of Lisp"! (music video at http://landoflisp.com)<p>Please consider signing up at the CAPCLUG meeting site (http://www.meetup.com/Cap-Clug/calendar/14802573) so that we know how much food and beverage to provide.<p>I will be watching this thread for the next 3 days to answer any questions.
======
draven
Is there any chance this will be recorded and made available for those of us
who are unable to attend for some reason (like living on another continent)?

~~~
fogus
Sorry, but there are no plans to record this talk.

~~~
peregrine
Man, between this and the clojure conference I feel left out.

~~~
fogus
In the case of The Conj all talks were recorded and will eventually be made
publicly available.

------
drcode
What??? You're promising them a live performance of "Land of Lisp"???

I didn't authorize this... Oh well, I guess I'll have take a trip to the
basement and dust off my acoustic guitar :-)

-Conrad

------
jiaaro
I'd be willing to donate some money to help get this recorded

~~~
bitsai
Ditto!

~~~
eru
One of the rare useful "Me too." posts.

------
drcode
Since folks are asking about a recorded presentation: Tell you what, I will do
my best in the next month to do a second presentation with video. If there's
video I'd probably want to structure the talk a little differently.

So I think we'll stick without video on this talk, but I promise to do what I
can to have a second talk somewhere that includes online video in the next
month or so.

-Conrad Barski

~~~
jiaaro
Please email me directly (ie add me to your mailing list) and I'll send a
donation to support the video

I'm jiaaro at gmail

 _edit_ : PS - I'm really enjoying land of lisp :)

~~~
drcode
Thanks but no donation needed :-)

------
sandipagr
added to the calendar! looking forward to the talk

